# Have Cider---------Need recipe



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Check out the Intro for information on dialing in the sweetness of a finished mead:
http://www.beesource.com/bee-l/bulletinboard/meadintro.htm

D-47 and 71-B have similar alcohol tolerances, around 14% if I recall. Apple juice tends to be around 1.035 to 1.045, but you'll want to measure it. Then convert to GUs, add honey to bring total GUs to a couple percent or so over the alcohol tolerance of the yeast (depending on how sweet you're looking for), and it'll finish up right near where you want it.

Spices: I like clove in tiny amounts and maybe some nutmeg. It's your mead, do it the way you dig it! Try making a tincture to allow you to add the spice exactly to taste to the finished mead, no guesswork! Plus better aroma.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Using Ben's advice,I created 2 recipes.

OG of cider 1.048 ph 4.2(aprox)

1st batch 11/5 shooting for 10% alc
5 gal.juice
juice of 1 lemon
2lb 4oz raspberry puree (thawed,frozen raspberries,in blender,no added sugar)
3 lbs honey
2 1/2 tsp pectinase
2 1/2 tsp DAP
2 pkg Safale US 05 sprinkled on top
OG 1.064

11/13 No airlock activity-30 sec
racked into 5 gal carboy reserved 1 12oz bottle SpG 1.005
lightly sweet,fruity taste

2nd batch 11/5 Tried to bump up OG by increasing honey to 4 lbs,still shooting for 10%
5 gal juice
juice of 1 lemon
4 lbs honey
2 1/2 tsp pectinase
2 1/2 tsp DAP
2 pkg Lalvin D-47 sprinkled on top
OG 1.066

11/13 No airlock activity-30 sec
racked into 5 gal carboy reserved 1 12oz bottle SpG 1.000
tart,crisp.appley flavor

Comments--both batches
No sulfites
aerated both batches first day by pouring back and forth between 2 containers until foamy ,aprox 8 times
aerated both batches each day for 3 days with a Fizz-x,Wine agitator rod on a cordless drill ,high speed,for aprox 30 sec
temp range 65-72
should have checked ph of each batch but did not


11/15 1 bubble-60sec batch 1
no airlock activity for 60 sec. batch 2

starting to clear

Plan on keeping at room temp for about 2 wks,racking if clear,and placing in beer room in basement,presently 58 deg,for aging


----------

